# Droht das Aussterben der Foren-Kultur?



## ShiZon (4. September 2021)

Ja der Titel klingt so beklemmend, weil es mir so vorkommt oder handelt es sich nur um eine Phase?

Als ich mich letzte Woche hier wieder angemeldet habe, hat mich der Schlag getroffen und ich fragte mich: "Was ist hier passiert? Wo sind denn alle, auch (alt)bekannte User hin? Wird das noch schlimmer mit allen Foren? PCGH(X) wahr doch mal so gut besucht?"

Da ich über sehr lange Zeit nirgends so richtig aktiv in einem Forum unterwegs war, u. a. aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, hat mich doch wieder das alte Hobby "Forenkultur" gereizt. Dieser Gedanke das es irgendwann keine Foren mehr geben könnte, begleitet mich schon recht lange und ich dachte: ShiZon, es ist an der Zeit dies mal auf (virtuellen) Papier zu bringen, gut das es hier Blogs gibt". Also woran liegt es also, das es in allen Foren zu solchen Rückläufern an Aktivitäten kommt:

Liegt es an Corona? Sind Influenzer und Livestreamer daran schuld? Tragen die Unternehmen hinter den Foren die Schuld (u. a. das Managment)? Ist es ein Generationsproblem (Jugendliche/junge Leute ca. 15-25 Jahre sind ungedultig, eine schnelle Lösung muß sofort her und sind schnell genervt/geringe Frusttolleranz)? Ist es die Gesellschaft (immer schneller, keine Zeit für nichts)? Sind alle Lese- und schreibfaul/schlecht in der Grammatik (nichts gegen Legastheniker oder Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund)? Keine Lust mehr auf Forenaktivitäten (Änderung in der Lebenssituation, Kinder, Arbeit)? Generation Smartphone (Laufen wärend des Schreibens)?  Sind alle Egoisten (Ich kann nur mir selbst helfen)? Ist es das Forum selbst (aggressive Stimmung, Mods tollerieren alles, es hat sich zum schlechten verändert usw.)? Nehmen wir alles nur so hin (u. a. Preise bei GPU/CPU, Konzerne mit zuviel Macht)?

Wenn ich jetzt da hoch schaue, sehe ich ein Heer von Fragen, wo niemand genau sagen kann, was davon jetzt tatsächlich zutrifft. Es könnte nichts davon sein, vielleicht auch etwas anderes oder von allem ein bisschen? Was ich mit diesem Blog bezwecken möchte, das sich jeder User mal die Frage stellt:

"Was mache ich wenn es tätsächlich keine Foren mehr gibt, an wen wende ich mich dann, kann ich vielleicht einen Teil dazu beitragen, das es in meinem Forum, wo ich mich wohl fühle, denn auch so bleibt das ich mich dort heimisch fühle?"

Wenn ich daran zurück denke wie fiumpf (CO= Cummunity Officer bei PCA/PCG oder wahr es PCGH?, hier kurz Mod) es händeringend versucht hat das gute alte PC Action Forum als Admin am laufen zu halten, es könnte auch sein, das mich meine Erinnerungen trügen und er kein Admin war, wie auch immer am Ende hat es nichts gebracht. Vor kurzen der nächste Schlag, 4Players schließt seine Pforten. Bitter sieht es leider auch bei buffed aus, da ist kaum noch was los, bei Hardwareluxx ist es auch nicht besser. Bin nicht in allen Foren unterwegs, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen wie es in anderen Foren aussieht, die ganz kleinen zähle ich jetzt (noch) nicht dazu.

Ja mir wird ganz mulmig, wenn ich daran denke, wenn immer mehr Foren dicht machen. Wie kann man das stoppen?

Wo ich dann aber auch Gehirnkrämpfe kriege, wenn ein User so was schreibt (Achtung völlig überspitzt): Hab dem Spiel, dem geht nicht, will des zoggen digga, dem Grafik geht komisch, farben nicht korrekt weischt dem, helf misch. Ja die Ghetto-Sprache oder auch "Ich bin dem krassa Gangsta Bro", muß dabei gerade an SSA (SoSchautsAus ehemaliger Mod bei PCGH) denken, ein Rapper oder Hip Hop Fan, der sich zivilisiert ausdrücken konnte, so was gibt es auch!

Eine Anekdode, die mir gerade in den Sinn kommt, auch mit SSA und umsympath_thilo (wirklich! Thilo hat sich wirklich so genannt) bei 4Players, wo es damals darum ging (2010 oder so) ehemalige Sternies/CO's/Mods für's PCGHX Forum zu finden, da schlug ich Thilo vor, mich mal umzusehen und schauen, wen ich finde, da ich bei 4Players einen Account hatte, schrieb ich alle an auch SSA via PN und eröffnete sogar einen Thread oder war es der Thread wo sich alle ehemaligen PCGH User/Mods ausgetauscht haben, das kriege ich nicht mehr auf die Kette, da schrieb SSA irgendwas mit: "Thilo ist mir unsympathisch" und "kazink" hatte Thilo seinen Nick bei 4Players. Die beiden hatten dann auch einen kleinen Schlagabtausch in diesem Thread, keine Ahnung ob der mittels PN weiter ging? Vielleicht kann sich Thilo daran noch errinnern?

Irgendwie komisch, das ich mich an sowas erinnern kann? Ähem, bin wohl etwas abgeschweift. Also wer von euch möchte denn gerne etwas zu meinem Blog Beitragen, haut in die Tasten.

ShiZoedit: Hatte eben einen Geistesblitz und mir ist der Thread bei 4Players wieder eingefallen, wo sich SSA und Unsymphat-Thilo gezankt haben. Habe es schwarz auf weiss und jetzt könnt ihr euch ein Bild davon machen. Die darin erwähnte "Petze" bin ich gewesen. 

Habe den Rest auch noch hinzu gefügt, da ich nicht weiß ob 4Players in dieser Form bestehen bleibt, wollte ich zumindest ein wenig vom möglichen alten 4Players Forum retten, keine Ahnung wo die Ex-Sternies heute sind und ob sie noch ihren alten Nick haben?


----------



## pedi (4. September 2021)

einige foren wurden von der zeit überholt, DVD-Forum, Brennmeister u.a.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Als ich mich letzte Woche hier wieder angemeldet habe, hat mich der Schlag getroffen und ich fragte mich: "Was ist hier passiert? Wo sind denn alle, auch (alt)bekannte User hin? Wird das noch schlimmer mit allen Foren? PCGH(X) wahr doch mal so gut besucht?"


SocialMedia ist passiert.
Die Nutzerzahlen aller großen (nicht nur Hardware-)Foren sind in den letzten 5-10 Jahren massiv gesunken, da ein großer Teil lieber Facebook, Twitter, Insta, YouTube und so weiter nutzt. Warum das so ist liegt (meine Meinung) hauptsächlich an einer Kombination aus


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> ein Generationsproblem (Jugendliche/junge Leute ca. 15-25 Jahre sind ungedultig, eine schnelle Lösung muß sofort her und sind schnell genervt/geringe Frusttolleranz)? Ist es die Gesellschaft (immer schneller, keine Zeit für nichts)? Sind alle Lese- und schreibfaul


Du hast das schon gut erkannt. Persönlich glaube ich der gesellschaftliche Hauptgrund ist, dass die Leute heute nicht mehr nach dem WARUM fragen sondern nur noch Handlungsschritte vorgekaut haben wollen (ist mir egal was wie funktioniert ich will 5 GHz!!!11eins).
Neu ist das alles nicht und auch dem Betreiber hier seit langem bekannt (wir haben da intern iirc 2014 schon drüber geredet aber auf die Frage


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Wie kann man das stoppen?


auch keine befriedigende Antwort gehabt außer dass man keine Wahl hat und eben mitmachen muss (deswegen gibts PCGH auch auf Facebook und YouTube und es gibt "Videoredakteure" usw).


Am Ende ists so, dass die ganzen, meist sehr jungen "will sofort eine Antwort aber kann/will nicht diskutieren und Hintergründe interessieren mich nicht + Text darf nur 200 Zeichen lang sein" jetzt auf den Social-Media Plattformen herumlaufen und der restliche "altmodische" Kern noch immer hier ist (die "Abwanderung" war eine Zeitlang massiv und ist dann stagniert - wer jetzt noch hier ist mag die klassischen Foren halt). Dadurch ist PCGH(X) natürlich rein von der aktiven Nutzerzahl her stark geschrumpft aber um zumindest einen kleinen Vorteil zu sehen: Der Moderative Aufwand ist seit 2010 auch viel weniger geworden - und das nicht weil es viel weniger Nutzer wären sondern weil genau die Nutzer die jetzt abgewandert sind auch die Gruppe waren, die die meisten Probleme machten. Der wie dus nennst "Hab dem Spiel, dem geht nicht, will des zoggen digga" Typ ist halt weitaus aufwendiger in der Spur zu halten als der "Kann mir jemand erklären, warum bei Teil X der Wert Y so groß/klein ist und was ich optimieren kann"-Typ.


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2021)

Wie konnte mir Social Media nur entgehen, habe es aber eher indirekt angeschnitten. Klar ist echt leichter, wenn einem alles vorgemacht wird, lernt man aber dann draus? Wohl eher nicht, das ist meine Meinung. Wie soll man dann Erfahrung sammeln, wenn man nicht auch mal richtig stolpert und ganz oft auch stürzt?

 Bitte nicht wundern, manchmal sind meine Postings sehr textgewaltig, so wie dieser hier, ist eine alte Angewohnheit, sowie fast immer das letzte Wort zu haben, nur letzteres habe ich besser im Griff.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Als ich mich letzte Woche hier wieder angemeldet habe, hat mich der Schlag getroffen und ich fragte mich: "Was ist hier passiert? Wo sind denn alle, auch (alt)bekannte User hin? Wird das noch schlimmer mit allen Foren? PCGH(X) wahr doch mal so gut besucht?"


Da ich noch nicht lange im PCGH Forum unterwegs bin, kann ich Dir sagen, dass einige User durch Ihr eigenes Verhalten gegangen wurden sind. Von Accountleichen bis hin zu 4 - 10 Accounts von 1 User, die ihre unterkomplexen Kommentare täglich abgelassen haben, haben viele das Schiff verlassen.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Also woran liegt es also, das es in allen Foren zu solchen Rückläufern an Aktivitäten kommt:
> Liegt es an Corona?


Nein!


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Sind Influenzer und Livestreamer daran schuld?


Persönliche Ansicht: Diese Sparte interessiert mich nicht. Ob die so einen Einfluss darauf haben keine Ahnung.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Tragen die Unternehmen hinter den Foren die Schuld (u. a. das Managment)?


50/50


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Ist es ein Generationsproblem (Jugendliche/junge Leute ca. 15-25 Jahre sind ungedultig, eine schnelle Lösung muß sofort her und sind schnell genervt/geringe Frusttolleranz)?


Ja Problem erkannt.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Ist es die Gesellschaft (immer schneller, keine Zeit für nichts)?


Es geht nur noch Workaholic.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Keine Lust mehr auf Forenaktivitäten (Änderung in der Lebenssituation, Kinder, Arbeit)?


Eher -> Änderung in der Lebenssituation, Kinder, Arbeit, Zocken.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Generation Smartphone (Laufen wärend des Schreibens)?


Dann die Ohrstöpsel um gar nichts mehr mitzubekommen ...


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Sind alle Egoisten (Ich kann nur mir selbst helfen)?


Alle Menschen sind Egoisten .


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Ist es das Forum selbst (aggressive Stimmung, Mods tollerieren alles, es hat sich zum schlechten verändert usw.)? Nehmen wir alles nur so hin (u. a. Preise bei GPU/CPU, Konzerne mit zuviel Macht)?


Nicht GPU/CPU, Konsolen Thread, Windows Threads.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> "Was mache ich wenn es tätsächlich keine Foren mehr gibt, an wen wende ich mich dann,


www.google.de  Wenn es keine mehr gibt, dann ist das so.


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> kann ich vielleicht einen Teil dazu beitragen, das es in meinem Forum, wo ich mich wohl fühle, denn auch so bleibt das ich mich dort heimisch fühle?"


Ja kannst du Spende X Betrag auf das Konto.


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2021)

@IsoldeMaduschen  (cooler Nick, brauchst du Seife?): Nicht gleich auf alle Antworten.  Es ging mir eher um meinen persönlichen Gesamteindruck, den ich hier als review gedanklich durchspiele, damit will ich auch niemanden die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Da der Mensch auch immer von Neugier getrieben ist und diese eben schnell befriedigen will, da haben wir schon wieder Social Media oder man setzt sich ein langwieriges festes Ziel, z. B. einen Berg besteigen so ein Mount Everest ist evtl. etwas hochgesteckt, eher ein bisschen kleiner. Gar auf ein neues Auto zu sparen, in meinem Beispiel ein Skoda Octavia II Kombi (eigentlich mit C anstatt mit K), der kommt nächstes Jahr und ich spare schon seit April 2021. Da muß man sich aber erst einmal einen eisernen Willen erarbeiten und das kann ich mir von den 15-25 Jährigen nicht so recht vorstellen, da es ihnen schlichtweg an Geduld fehlt.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Ich nutze beides. Klassisches Forum als auch Facebook.
Hat alles seine Vor - und Nachteile.
Tiefsinnige Diskussionen fange ich aber auf Facebook gar nicht an.
Und Whatsapp ist noch weniger dafür geeignet.


----------



## KaterTom (4. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Was mache ich wenn es tätsächlich keine Foren mehr gibt, an wen wende ich mich dann, kann ich vielleicht einen Teil dazu beitragen, das es in meinem Forum, wo ich mich wohl fühle, denn auch so bleibt das ich mich dort heimisch fühle?



Ich finde deine Besorgnis, dass die Foren aussterben unbegründet. Einen Platz, wo man sich ausführlich zu bestimmten Themen austauschen möchte, wird wohl immer gebraucht und auch genutzt.


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Besorgnis, dass die Foren aussterben unbegründet. Einen Platz, wo man sich ausführlich zu bestimmten Themen austauschen möchte, wird wohl immer gebraucht und auch genutzt.


Es bezieht sich auf die mögliche Frage die sich  jeder einzelnen User stellen könnte und geht eher in die Richtung: "Was wäre wenn". Eines von den Gedankenspielen die ich gerne nutze um diverse Szenarien durchzuspielen. Ja es stimmt, die Foren gibt es noch. Es ist eher die Anzahl an User die insbesondere hier drastisch zurück gegangen sind und auch um die Foren in allen Bereichen. Es gibt z. B. ein Forum was überwiegend das TES-Universum als Schwerpunkt hat ElderScrollsPortal ehemals Scharesoft so heißt auch der Admin. Dort ist nie besonders viel los, außer es kommt ein neuer TES Teil raus, dann brennt dort die Hütte.

@RyzA : Kommt ganz darauf an, was man mit WhatsApp anstellt, für Tennis haben wir extra eine Whats App Gruppe gegründet und dafür ist die App ganz nützlich, aber um Facebook mache ich selbst einen großen Bogen, das Klientel ist einfach über meinem Niveau, auf dessen Stufe käme ich nie.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> @RyzA : Kommt ganz darauf an, was man mit WhatsApp anstellt, für Tennis haben wir extra eine Whats App Gruppe gegründet und dafür ist die App ganz nützlich, aber um Facebook mache ich selbst einen großen Bogen, das Klientel ist einfach über meinem Niveau, auf dessen Stufe käme ich nie.


Ich nutze Whatsapp meistens nur für Kurznachrichten oder Sprachnachrichten. Aber richtige längere Diskussionen gehen dort meiner Meinung nach schon wegen der mangelnden Übersicht nicht so gut.
Da finde ich Forenthreads viel praktischer für.
Außerdem kann ich auf dem Handy nicht so gut tippen. Wobei mir bewußt ist das ich Whatsapp auch auf dem PC nutzen kann. Aber das macht man ja eher seltener.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. September 2021)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage ob überhaupt die jetzige Generation an PC Technik &Co interessiert sind!Den die ältere Generationen die in den 60/70 oder80ziger geboren waren.Haben ja qwuasi das Zeitalter des PC,s bzw-Konsolen wie Atari und Co selbst mit erlebt als Kinder/Jugendlicher.Und haben einen interesse dafür entwickelt,sag ich mal.Die heutige Generation hat ein Smartphone was alles in einem ist und alles kann.Zwar werden einige wenige nachfolger Generationen geben,die sich immer noch für PC Technik interessieren.Aber ich denke auch das das mit der Zeit immer weniger werden.Vorallem wenn die ältere Generationen in den 20-30jahren nicht mehr da sein werden.Bin heute übrigens junge 49 Jahre geworden.Dann auf die nähsten 20 Jahre hoffentlich.

grüße Brex


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Bin heute übrigens junge 49 Jahre geworden.Dann auf die nähsten 20 Jahre hoffentlich.
> 
> grüße Brex


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich die Frage ob überhaupt die jetzige Generation an PC Technik &Co interessiert sind!Den die ältere Generationen die in den 60/70 oder80ziger geboren waren.


Das ist definitiv nicht mehr so wie in den 90ern/2000ern (60er/70er ist zu früh da wars ja ne absolute Randerscheinung was von IT zu verstehen). Der Grund ist ziemlich einfach: Die Technik und vor allem die Zugänglichkeit davon ist heute derart fortgeschritten und auf den mainstream optimiert dass niemand mehr etwas wissen oder gar verstehen muss um einigermaßen klar zu kommen (wohl aber um es gut zu machen...). Ein Smartphone oder PC halbwegs bedienen kann heute ein gut trainierter Orang-Utan weil alles nötige vollautomatisiert läuft.
Vor 20 Jahren musste man genau wissen was man wie zusammenbaut und was wo hin passt, wie ein BIOS einzustellen ist, wie man Windows richtig raufbekommt, was eingestellt werden muss, woher man die richtigen Treiber bekommt, in welcher Reihenfolge man was wie einrichtet usw. dass ein neuer PC am Ende gut lief. heute steckste fast beliebige Hardware zusammen (so gut wie alles ist miteinander kompatibel und es passt mechanisch nur so wies auch soll), steckst nen automatisch generierten Bootstick rein, klickst 10x auf "weiter", wartest 20 Minuten bis Windows sich installiert und automatisch alles nötige besorgt und eingestellt hat und der PC ist fertig aufgesetzt. Kein Expertenwissen mehr nötig.

Abseits von der Hardware-/IT Branche habe ich persönlich auch den Eindruck dass es in nahezu allen Branchen immer weiter Richtung "verfolge einfach Regeln / Checklisten" und weg von "verstehe Zusammenhänge" geht - da können die Leute aber nichts dafür weil es auch weitläufig so gewollt ist. Zu meiner Abiturzeit (Anfang 2000er) wars schon so, dass man viel einfacher sehr viel mehr Punkte in Klausuren bekam wenn man das was der Lehrer hören wollte auswendig lernte und auf Kommando auskotzte - völlig egal wie zusammenhanglos und schwachsinnig der Inhalt war. Abseits von MINT-Fächern (die prinzipbedingt Verständnis von Zusammenhängen voraussetzen) kriegen schon die Kinder unterschwellig ein "nicht denken" eingetrichtert. Das mag bezüglich des Threadthemas weit ausgeholt sein, aber dass nach ein, zwei Jahrzehnten wos so läuft dann die nächste Generation eher auf YouTube das How-To sucht wie man Nudelwasser heiß bekommt statt in irgendwechen spezielleren Foren wie unserem hier über Details einer bestimmten Technik zu diskutieren (etwa wie Induktionsherde funktionieren und was Vor-/Nachteile zu anderen Techniken sind und warum) ist keine Überraschung.

Zur Thematik Geduld/Ungeduld, langfristige Ziele usw. könnte ich auch einiges erzählen aber das wäre nun wirklich OT^^


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Smartphone oder PC halbwegs bedienen kann heute ein gut trainierter Orang-Utan weil alles nötige vollautomatisiert läuft.


Stimmt. Wenn ich mir manche Zeitgenossen so angucke.
Und für andere Sachen die Computer betreffen sind sie zu doof.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks


----------



## cordonbleu (4. September 2021)

Würde sagen der Generationenwandel und social media sind die beiden Hauptgründe für das Aussterben von Foren. 
Die jungen Leute wollen auf ihre spezielle Frage mit dem wenigsten Aufwand die Lösung. 
Sich dafür extra in einem Forum anmelden, machen mittlerweile die wenigsten. Einfach auf facebook fragen ist viel einfacher und registriert ist man dort bereits. 

Ich bin noch in diversen anderen Foren aktiv (die allerdings nichts mit PCs zu tun haben) und dort ist das Aussterben auch vorhanden. Liegt aber teils auch an der Umgangsform. Wenn man sich als Ahnungsloser in nem Forum anmeldet und was fragt und als Antwort von nem Alteingesessenem gesagt bekommt, man hätte sich mal vor der Registrierung informieren sollen, motiviert das nicht wirklich sich künftig dort einbringen zu wollen. Andererseits gibts dann natürlich auch genügend Leute, die sich registrieren, ihre Frage stellen und nach erfolgten Antworten nie wieder online sind. Da wünscht man sich als Helfender doch mal ein Feedback ob derjenige mit der Antwort was erreicht hat und/oder sein Problem lösen konnte. Der Ein oder Andere überlegt dann beim nächsten Neuling zweimal, ob er sich wieder den Aufwand macht oder es eben bleiben lässt, weils eh nicht gedankt wird. 

Das Interesse an PCs schwindet aber allgemein stetig. Andere Hardware (Laptops, Handys & Tablets) erfüllen einen Großteil der Anwendungen genauso gut und sind dabei deutlich flexibler. Ein paar Leute aus meinem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis besitzen tatsächlich nicht mal einen Computer. Läuft alles übers Handy. 

Es wird sich also weiterhin auf einen harten Kern reduzieren, der die Hardware als solche interessant findet und sich austauschen will.


----------



## Zeiss (4. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> "Was mache ich wenn es tätsächlich keine Foren mehr gibt, an wen wende ich mich dann, kann ich vielleicht einen Teil dazu beitragen, das es in meinem Forum, wo ich mich wohl fühle, denn auch so bleibt das ich mich dort heimisch fühle?"


Was Du machst? Dich allein mit der Hardware beschäftigen, Specs studieren, vergleichen, Gedanken machen, ...



Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Ja mir wird ganz mulmig, wenn ich daran denke, wenn immer mehr Foren dicht machen.


Warum ist es so? Warum hängt Dein Wohlbefinden (im Bezug auf mulmig) vom Vorhandensein irgendwelcher Foren ab?


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Wie kann man das stoppen?


Muss man das stoppen? Es ist die Evolution, die stoppen zu wollen, ist ein ziemlich hirnrissiges Vorhaben.

Das Gerät "PC" interessiert die Leute immer weniger. Das, wofür sie früher einen PC gebraucht haben, können sie heute locker flockig mit einem Tab und/oder Smartphone erledigen. Zum Zocken gibt es Konsolen. Wozu noch ein PC/Laptop in privaten Haushalten? (wir reden nicht von Power-User, sondern 0815 Anwender).

Ich bin absolut kein Freund von Diskussionen auf Facebook und Konsorten. Wenn ich mal eine Frage habe (bezieht sich zu 90% auf unsere Hunde), dann stelle ich sie. Das Ergebnis ist immer derselbe: es endet in einem "du hast doch keine Ahnung, also halte die Klappe", "nein, du hast keine Ahnung" Geschwaffel...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren musste man genau wissen was man wie zusammenbaut und was wo hin passt, wie ein BIOS einzustellen ist, wie man Windows richtig raufbekommt, was eingestellt werden muss, woher man die richtigen Treiber bekommt, in welcher Reihenfolge man was wie einrichtet usw. dass ein neuer PC am Ende gut lief.


Und am Ende des Tages war es auch nur eine stupide Tätigkeit, findest Du nicht? Heute rufe ich bei Dell, HP, IBM und wie sie nicht alle heißen an und sage, ich will 10 PCs in der Konfiguration XYZ und die Wartung für die nächsten 5 Jahre, danke. In meiner Ausbildung (FiSi) habe ich PCs für neue Mitarbeiter installiert, war so 2002. Mein Gott, habe ich es gehasst.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> heute steckste fast beliebige Hardware zusammen (so gut wie alles ist miteinander kompatibel und es passt mechanisch nur so wies auch soll), steckst nen automatisch generierten Bootstick rein, klickst 10x auf "weiter", wartest 20 Minuten bis Windows sich installiert und automatisch alles nötige besorgt und eingestellt hat und der PC ist fertig aufgesetzt. Kein Expertenwissen mehr nötig.


Es ist doch geil. Die Experten können sich mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Abseits von der Hardware-/IT Branche habe ich persönlich auch den Eindruck dass es in nahezu allen Branchen immer weiter Richtung "verfolge einfach Regeln / Checklisten" und weg von "verstehe Zusammenhänge" geht - da können die Leute aber nichts dafür weil es auch weitläufig so gewollt ist.


Der Schein trügt. Es geht immer mehr in Richtung Automatisierung. Und um etwas nachhaltig zu automatisieren, muss man erstmal wissen, was läuft den überhaupt (= Zusammenhänge) und genau hier sind die Experten gefragt. 

Siehe doch mal Cloud, SaaS, IaaS, PaaS und etc an, das ist JETZT und MORGEN. Der PC / Server / Rechenzentrum wie wir es kennengelernt haben, interessiert niemanden mehr. Da sind die Experten. Die Experten (die sich mit der Hardware von vorgestern ausgekannt haben) braucht kein Mensch mehr. Und wenn diese Experten nicht zu blöd waren, haben sie sich weiter entwickelt und sind mit der Zeit gegangen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich nutze beides. Klassisches Forum als auch Facebook.
> Hat alles seine Vor - und Nachteile.
> Tiefsinnige Diskussionen fange ich aber auf Facebook gar nicht an.
> Und Whatsapp ist noch weniger dafür geeignet.


Ich stimme dir mal zu aber einen Punkt sehe ich dann doch anders. Ich nutze Social Media nicht. Aber weil ich es grundsätzlich nicht mag, nicht wegen Datenkrake usw.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute aus meinem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis besitzen tatsächlich nicht mal einen Computer. Läuft alles übers Handy.


Ich habe auch zwei Freunde welche nur noch alles mit dem Handy machen. Auch Homebanking, Ebay usw.
Die haben nicht mal mehr einen Festnetzanschluss.
Bei dem einen finde ich das richtig schade, weil der sich vor 20 Jahren noch für PCs/Computer interessiert hat.
Der andere hatte nie was mit Computern am Hut.

Für mich undenkbar. Selbst wenn ich gar nicht mehr zocken würde, dann würde ich mir zumindest einen Office-PC hier hinstellen. Vielleicht dann einen Mini-PC.
Deswegen, falls ich mal irgendwann ins Altenheim komme... nur mit Internetanschluss und PC.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. September 2021)

"Alexa besorg mir(uns) einen Platz im Altenheim"! ...  


Sry für OT


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es geht immer mehr in Richtung Automatisierung. Und um etwas nachhaltig zu automatisieren, muss man erstmal wissen, was läuft den überhaupt (= Zusammenhänge) und genau hier sind die Experten gefragt.


Ich weiß - genau das ist mein (eigentlicher) Beruf - Prozessoptimierung/Lean Management und der ganze Kram (es ist nebenbei erstaunlich zu sehen, wie wenig die Leute meistens den Plan haben von dem, was sie den ganzen Tag eigentlich so machen...  ). Und genau das ist ja das gesellschaftliche Problem, denn bei einem optimierten und automatisierten Prozess brauchste fast niemanden mehr der etwas weiß oder kann.

"Früher" hatte man beispielsweise ne Fertigung für 50 verschiedene Produkte in einer Werkstatt zu basteln. Da hatteste dann Sägen, Fräsen, Öfen, Beschrifter, Sortierer und vieles mehr und du hattest Arbeiter und Angestellte die wussten was sie wann wo sinnvollerweise an welcher Maschine machen müssen.
"Modern" ist, das jetzt umzubauen von 50 auf 3 Produkte (die anderen 47 kann man billiger in China zukaufen) und die Werkstatt auf 3 Fertigungslinien vollzuautomatiosieren und einzutakten um den maximalen Output zu generieren. Super Sache und natürlich viel effizienter als davor (und auch nicht per se verwerflich). Nur brauchste dann noch 3 Ingenieure/Techniker für die 3 Linien und das wars. Sonst höchstens noch zwei Hilfskräfte zum Räumen/Putzen/Kaffeekochen. Die 50 Facharbeiter die du vorher hattest sind nicht mehr nötig.

Nun gibt es ein paar wenige in der Gesellschaft die das Zeug und die Einstellung dazu haben zu denen zu werden die diese Linien aufbauen und leiten - und sich tiefstes Verständnis der zugrunde liegenden Prozesse aneignen. Die anderen werden alle "Checklisten-Abarbeiter" oder machen irgendwelche Bullshit-Jobs (die, wos niemand merkt wenn sie mal ein paar Wochen spontan alle weg wären) - oder sie sind arbeitslos.
Nun kann man sich vorstellen, zu welcher Gruppe tendentiell die "Will sofort auf FB ne 08/15-Antwort" Leute gehören und wo eher die "möchte Hintergrundwissen in Foren in ggf. seitenlangen Texten diskutieren" zu finden sind.


----------



## Zeiss (4. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß - genau das ist mein (eigentlicher) Beruf - Prozessoptimierung/Lean Management und der ganze Kram (es ist nebenbei erstaunlich zu sehen, wie wenig die Leute meistens den Plan haben von dem, was sie den ganzen Tag eigentlich so machen...  ). Und genau das ist ja das gesellschaftliche Problem, denn bei einem optimierten und *automatisierten Prozess brauchste fast niemanden mehr der etwas weiß oder kann.*


Dem ist es nicht so. Ein Prozess ist auch ein Prozess, der angepasst, weiterentwickelt, geändert, tralala werden muss. Da braucht man nach wie vor Leute, die es können. Nimm eine CNC-Maschine als Beispiel. Früher hat man die Spindel und alles von Hand bedient, gemessen, gefräßt, .... langsam, fehleranfällig, MIST.
Heute gehe mit einer Karte zu einer CNC, stecke sie rein, lade die Datei und sage "cycle start". Die Maschine haut mir 1000 Teile raus, die absolut identifisch sind. Krieg es mal mit einem Menschen hin, vergiss es einfach.

Dasselbe auch mit Prozessen und Automatisierung. Es ist kein "gesellschaftliches Problem", es ist, wie schon gesagt, Evolution. Warum soll ich mich mit der CNC-Maschine rumschlagen, wenn ich ein Programm schreiben kann, was es alles 1000 mal besser macht?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Früher" hatte man beispielsweise ne Fertigung für 50 verschiedene Produkte in einer Werkstatt zu basteln. Da hatteste dann Sägen, Fräsen, Öfen, Beschrifter, Sortierer und vieles mehr und du hattest Arbeiter und Angestellte die wussten was sie wann wo sinnvollerweise an welcher Maschine machen müssen.
> "Modern" ist, das jetzt umzubauen von 50 auf 3 Produkte (die anderen 47 kann man billiger in China zukaufen) und die Werkstatt auf 3 Fertigungslinien vollzuautomatiosieren und einzutakten um den maximalen Output zu generieren. Super Sache und natürlich viel effizienter als davor (und auch nicht per se verwerflich). Nur brauchste dann noch 3 Ingenieure/Techniker für die 3 Linien und das wars. Sonst höchstens noch zwei Hilfskräfte zum Räumen/Putzen/Kaffeekochen.


Und wo ist jetzt das Problem?
Warum soll man etwas selber machen, wenn ich genau dasselbe fertig bekommen kann? Bei Wiesmann zum Beispiel kam man auf den genialen Gedanken die Klimaanlagenkomponenten selber zu entwickeln und herzustellen... Kompletter Schwachsinn, kostet Unmengen an Zeit, Geld und etc. Nun ja, was mit Wiesmann los ist/war, wissen wir ja, kommt nicht von ungefähr.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die 50 Facharbeiter die du vorher hattest sind nicht mehr nötig.


Wenn die 50 Facharbeiter nicht zu blöd waren, haben sie sich weiterentwickelt und gebildet und sind dann die, die diese Linien programmieren/einrichten/warten...


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nun gibt es ein paar wenige in der Gesellschaft die das Zeug und die Einstellung dazu haben zu denen zu werden die diese Linien aufbauen und leiten - und sich tiefstes Verständnis der zugrunde liegenden Prozesse aneignen. Die anderen werden alle "Checklisten-Abarbeiter" oder machen irgendwelche Bullshit-Jobs (die, wos niemand merkt wenn sie mal ein paar Wochen spontan alle weg wären) - oder sie sind arbeitslos.


Ist doch genau das, was ich im vorigen Post und weiter oben geschrieben habe. Es ändert sich alles und man muss mitgehen, wenn man noch was reißen will oder man ist draußen, so einfach ist die ganzen Geschichte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn die 50 Facharbeiter nicht zu blöd waren, haben sie sich weiterentwickelt und gebildet und sind dann die, die diese Linien programmieren/einrichten/warten...


DAS IST das gesellschaftliche Problem.

Ein großer Teil der Belegschaft ist nicht bereit das zu tun weil sie es nie so gelernt haben (denn auswendiglernen hat ja immer gereicht). Aber selbst wenn sie das alle tun würden - die Anzahl der Jobs wird halt einfach massiv kleiner - bzw. schneller kleiner als Leute durch Rente und Tod weniger.

Es ist auch leider ein Märchen, dass "ja dann musste dich halt weiterbilden" immer die Lösung für alle Probleme ist. In der idealen Welt kommt dann nicht vor, dass auch sehr gut ausgebildete Leute entlassen werden müssen (weil es ZU VIELE sind), die aber andere Jobs nicht annehmen können weil sie Haus/Familie/zu pflegende Angehörige zu Hause auf dem Land haben und nicht wegziehen können usw. - die Ideologie klingt immer so einfach, die Realität ist leider oft eine andere.

...und ums anzumerken - das alles hat spätestens jetzt mit dem Threadthema wirklich kaum mehr was zu tun.


----------



## Zeiss (4. September 2021)

Das ist weder Ideologie noch Märchen, das ist das, was ich bei uns und auch bei anderen Banken sehe. Wir verschieben uns immer mehr in Richtung Automatisierung und Cloud und etc. Auch die Definition von "Experte" sah noch vor 10 Jahren ganz anders aus als jetzt.

Du siehst ein "optimierten und automatisierten Prozess" als etwas Endgültiges und das ist Blödsinn. Die Prozesse entwickeln sich weiter, IMMER. Wenn sie es nicht mehr tun, dann ist es Stillstand und Ende einer Firma.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du siehst ein "optimierten und automatisierten Prozess" als etwas Endgültiges


Keine Ahnung wo du das rausliest.
Es ist gerade mein Job genau das NICHT zu tun. 

Können wir jetzt bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkommen?


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was Du machst? Dich allein mit der Hardware beschäftigen, Specs studieren, vergleichen, Gedanken machen, ...


Auch hier geht es eher darum was man selbst machen würde, nicht was ich mache sondern jeder User, bitte die Zeile darüber noch einmal lesen.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum ist es so? Warum hängt Dein Wohlbefinden (im Bezug auf mulmig) vom Vorhandensein irgendwelcher Foren ab?


Naja, es ist halt so wenn man dieses Hobby erst an den Nagel gehängt und erst jetzt wieder damit beginnt, interesse zu zeigen um dann festzustellen, das die Zeiten sich doch sehr verändert haben, das zeigt einem wie schnell ein Wandel stattfinden kann.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Muss man das stoppen? Es ist die Evolution, die stoppen zu wollen, ist ein ziemlich hirnrissiges Vorhaben.


Alles ist Evolution, alles entwickelt sich weiter, angefangen von den ersten Menschen die das Feuer entdeckten, bis jetzt, es ist nur eine Frage in welcher Form wird diese Evolution statt finden? Wird eine neue Art der ersten Menschen herangezüchtet, die keine Fragen mehr stellen sondern blindlinks alles schlucken, was man ihnen vorwirft? Könnte es sein, das es irgend eine Art von Kompromiss geben wird, was wäre denn daran verkehrt sich einfach mal mit Menschen an einen Tisch zu setzen um über das "Mensch sein" in der Zukunft zu sprechen. Vielleicht gibt es ja dann auch ein Forum wie im antiken Rom, keiner weiß was die Zukunft bringt.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Das Gerät "PC" interessiert die Leute immer weniger. Das, wofür sie früher einen PC gebraucht haben, können sie heute locker flockig mit einem Tab und/oder Smartphone erledigen. Zum Zocken gibt es Konsolen. Wozu noch ein PC/Laptop in privaten Haushalten? (wir reden nicht von Power-User, sondern 0815 Anwender).
> 
> Ich bin absolut kein Freund von Diskussionen auf Facebook und Konsorten. Wenn ich mal eine Frage habe (bezieht sich zu 90% auf unsere Hunde), dann stelle ich sie. Das Ergebnis ist immer derselbe: es endet in einem "du hast doch keine Ahnung, also halte die Klappe", "nein, du hast keine Ahnung" Geschwaffel...


Das Prinzip liegt doch auf der Hand, die Menschen werden doch dazu gegängelt, es sich einfacher zu machen so wird es doch von allen Seiten suggeriert durch Microsoft, u. a. Huawei, Sony (Playstation), jetzt wird es eher schon politisch, was eigentlich gar nicht mein Ding ist. Der westlichen Welt geht es einfach zu gut, nehmen wir mal Vietnam oder Indien, noch krasser sehr viele afrikanische Länder u. a. Sierra Leone, Zimbabwe, Uganda usw., die haben nicht die Probleme wie wir, PC's machen niemanden satt, die armen Leute müssen jeden Tag kämpfen um Wasser und Essen, Tag für Tag.

Werde jetzt mal wieder in den Thread zurück rudern (ehe ruyven mich politisch niederknüppelt, das kann er gut), ja ohne den PC gäbe es ja auch keine Smartphones, zocken an der Konsole, da würde ich Mods (Modifikation und nicht Moderatoren, außer man bastelt sich einen ), Tweaks und sonstige spielereien vermissen. Tja das Smartphone könnte in der Tat den PC irgendwann ersetzen, es nervt mich aber jetzt schon, wenn ich das Vieh für alles nutzen müsste. Bargeldlos bezahlen mit dem Smartphone, diverse Geräte steuern mit dem Smartphone, jetzt fehlt nur noch Kaffee kochen mit dem Smartphone und sich erschießen mit dem Smartphone.

Das ist auch so etwas das mich nervt, User die nur auf ihre eigene Meinung fixiert sind und diese wehement verteidigen, bei den ganzen AMD/Nvidia Fanboy gezanke, könnte man meinen einige von ihnen haben die *troll*wut. *g*

@Pisaopfer: Wir altern nicht, wir reifen.


----------



## HisN (4. September 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> . Liegt aber teils auch an der Umgangsform. Wenn man sich als Ahnungsloser in nem Forum anmeldet und was fragt und als Antwort von nem Alteingesessenem gesagt bekommt, man hätte sich mal vor der Registrierung informieren sollen ….


Ich habe nach 20 Jahren Wiederholungen genau deshalb keinen Bock mehr auf Foren. Warum sollte man noch auf Fragen antworten die 10.000x gestellt und Beantworten worden sind?


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich habe nach 20 Jahren Wiederholungen genau deshalb keinen Bock mehr auf Foren. Warum sollte man noch auf Fragen antworten die 10.000x gestellt und Beantworten worden sind?


Es geht ja vor allen darum, jemanden zu helfen, der von etwas gar keinen blassen Schimmer hat, deswegen finde ich vor allem Foren wie dieses gerade spitze, weil die Leute hier einem auch helfen, sei die Frage auch noch so unwissend, da du ja schon in 20 Jahren Forenerfahrung einiges erlebt hast, lass die anderen doch von deinem Wissen profitieren und somit ihren Horizont zu erweitern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

Es geht HisN darum, dass gefühlt jede dritte Frage eines Neulings eine ist, die seit zig Jahren zigtausende Male gleich gestellt und gleich beantwortet wurde. Das nervt tatsächlich wenn man immer und immer und immer wieder das gleiche schreiben muss weil Neulinge die Suchfunktion nicht benutzen.

Meine "Lösung" des Problems war/ist es, zu ständig wiederholten Themen jeweis einen Blogeintrag zu schreiben wos detailliert erklärt wird und die dann einfach zu verlinken wenn die immer gleichen Fragen kommen. Und es ist SEHR häufig dass ich da verlinke.

Hier, die Sammlung:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/blogs.3582/?starter_id=111
		


Nicht alle dieser Blogs sind Beantwortung von Standardfragen, manche vor allem die sehr alten sind auch einfach persönliche "Geschichten" von mir, aber die Blogs der letzten grob fünf Jahre sind eigentlich nur noch Abkürzungen für mich damit ich eben nicht 15x jede Woche schreiben muss, dass die CPU-Temperatur normal ist (der entsprechende Eintrag hat über 13.000 Aufrufe - nur als Eindruck davon WIE OFT diese Frage gestellt wird!).


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2021)

Bin seit 12 Jahren hier und kann dazu einiges berichten.

Vor ein paar Jahren wart das Forum gefühlt voller, aber auch voller unnötiger "Mitglieder" Also solche die mehr zum nerven da waren, als um eine anständige Disskussion zu führen. Mit der Zeit änderte sich das und das Forum wurde "leerer" aber nur gefühlt, von den Nutzerzahlen her werden es immer mehr, aktuell bei 200k. Es fühlt sich deshalb vielleicht leerer an, weil die Artikel weniger kommentiert werden. Die Redaktion gibt ungefähr täglich die selbe Menge an Artikeln raus, aber wenn da nicht ein Spiel  oder Hardware dabei ist auf die alle warten, dann gibt es kaum bis keine Kommentare. 
Früher wurden die Artikel deutlich öfters disskutiert, ich selber schreibe auch nciht mehr so viel, weiss oft nicht mal was ich bei den Atikeln schreiben soll, lese die aber gerne. 

Ein anderes Problem sind die Mitglieder, die zu Faul sind die Suche zu verwenden. Klar kann man nicht immer allein am Titel oder mit Stichwörtern fündig werden, aber wenn schon zum 5000 mal jemand einen PC für X€ haben will, dann werden solche Threads von vielen ignoriert.  Im selben Unterforum gibt es jede Menge solcher Threads von PCs von 300€-3000€ und mehr! Einfach mal da reinschauen, gibt genug Auswahl an Builds.


----------



## ShiZon (5. September 2021)

Ach so, dann hab ich wohl ein wenig falsch interpretiert, auch hier geht man den einfachen und bequemen weg. Leider auch ein wenig dieses sture gerade aus denken, was ich auch in meiner Forenlaufbahn schon erlebt habe. Es fehlt da auch ein wenig mitdenken, weil man eben faul ist, anstatt die Denkmaschine anzuwerfen.

@Incredible Alk: Deine Ideen die Permafragen in Blogs zu beantworten finde ich richtig gut.

@Gamer090 : Im Luxx gibt es halt noch diese "Exemplare", na klar manche sind echt ganz trollig, aber anderen könnten beinahe aus Skyrim entflohen sein. 

Viele sind dann auf einem Egotrip, frei nach dem Motto: "Ich will das mein Thread wichtig ist". Da krieg ich auch immer einen Fön, wo ist das Problem, wenn jemand fast das selbe Setup hätte wie der TE, da muß ich gerade an ein quengelndes Kind denken: "Ich will jetzt den PC haben". Sind das junge Männer in ihrer Trotzphase auf den Weg zum erwachsen werden? Auch hier haben wir wieder Egoismus trifft auf ungeduld und die wiederum auf Faulheit, was für ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2021)

Was mir auch noch als Grund einfällt, Threads altern sehr schnell. Auch dieser Thread wird in wenigen Tagen kaum noch beachtet werden. 
Kannst froh sein wenn ein Thread 2 Wochen später noch gelesen oder beantwortet wird. Ausnahme sind Sammelthreads, die funktionieren, solange das Thema noch aktuell ist, auch Jahre später noch ganz gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit änderte sich das und das Forum wurde "leerer" aber nur gefühlt, von den Nutzerzahlen her werden es immer mehr, aktuell bei 200k.


Das täuscht^^

Die 200K ist die Anzahl registrierter Accounts, das macht keine Aussage darüber wie viele Nutzer aktiv sind. Von den 200K sind geschätzt 190K Karteileichen.
Wirklich aktive Nutzer die regelmäßig online sind und posten sind wenns hoch kommt grob geschätzt Tausend, gleichzeitig nachmittags online an normalen Tagen um die Hundert (das kannste wenn du willst auch selbst abfragen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online/).
Diese Zahlen waren vor 10 Jahren noch deutlich höher.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das täuscht^^
> 
> Die 200K ist die Anzahl registrierter Accounts, das macht keine Aussage darüber wie viele Nutzer aktiv sind. Von den 200K sind geschätzt 190K Karteileichen.
> Wirklich aktive Nutzer die regelmäßig online sind und posten sind wenns hoch kommt grob geschätzt Tausend, gleichzeitig nachmittags online an normalen Tagen um die Hundert (das kannste wenn du willst auch selbst abfragen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online/).
> Diese Zahlen waren vor 10 Jahren noch deutlich höher.


Dann sollte diese Angabe aber korrigiert werden, wenn User gelöscht werden sollte die Zahl angepasst werden. Sonst steht da irgendwann 1Mio


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann sollte diese Angabe aber korrigiert werden, wenn User gelöscht werden sollte die Zahl angepasst werden.


Das wird sie. Es ist nur die absolute Ausnahme dass User gelöscht werden - selbst Spambots werden nicht gelöscht sondern nur dauerhaft gesperrt (das hat technische Gründe da wir aus Daten von Spambots auf andere/neue Bots schließen können, da was grundlos zu löschen wäre für uns Unsinn). 
Löschen passiert nur dann, wenn der User es selbst beantragt (dann ist es Zwang nach DSGVO).


----------



## pedi (5. September 2021)

nur kurze zwischenfrage:
ich habe die löschung meines accout in einem anderen forum verlangt-wie lange darf das dauern?
so, das wars schon wieder.
danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> ich habe die löschung meines accout in einem anderen forum verlangt-wie lange darf das dauern?


"Unverzüglich", bedeutet ohne schuldhaftes Verzögern des Plattformbetreibers, der darf aber natürlich Zeit einräumen um den Vorgang zu prüfen.
Eine harte Frist in Tagen oder sowas gibt das Gesetz nicht vor, eine angemessene Frist wann der Account weg sein muss würde ich (persönliche Einschätzung) als 4 Wochen sehen.



Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Deine Ideen die Permafragen in Blogs zu beantworten finde ich richtig gut.



Danke - hier greift wohl das Sprichwort "ein Fauler war noch nie ein Dummer" 
Ich hab das ja nur gemacht um mir Arbeit zu sparen^^


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch als Grund einfällt, Threads altern sehr schnell. Auch dieser Thread wird in wenigen Tagen kaum noch beachtet werden.


Meiner Meinung nach ist das hier kein Blogthema sondern eher ein Diskussionsthread.
Genauso wie dieser hier: Ignorefunktion, Fluch oder Segen?
Hätte man auch woanders im Forum aufmachen können. U.a. in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## ShiZon (5. September 2021)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, passt es eher in die Rumpelkammer, wer von euch Mods evtl. Incredible Alk kann das bitte verschieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

Aber natürlich.


----------



## ShiZon (5. September 2021)

Schanke dön.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. September 2021)

Interessanter Thread @Shi_Zon  

Stirbt denn ein Forum, wenn es nur noch wenige aktive Mitglieder hat? 

Ich frage das, weil ich finde, dass Quantität gar nicht soo wichtig ist. Die Qualität des Forums steht für mich im Vordergrund - und dieses Forum weist einen guten Schatz auf, an freundlichen, erfahrenen und hilfsbereiten User. Der muss mMn dann auch nicht groß sein, ganz im Gegenteil, dann lieber einen kleinen harten Kern, dafür aber konstruktiv und on point


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2021)

Foren sind am Aussterben? Oh noes! Sag doch sowas fieses nicht! Als nächstes behauptet noch jemand, die besten Zeiten von IRC-Chats wären auch langsam vorüber...


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

Die hoch-Zeit der Foren ist längst durch und die von IRC natürlich genau so (wobei Discord da quasi das Selbe in grün ist).
Aber das was jetzt noch da ist sehe ich nicht mehr als sooo gefährdet an. Da sind jetzt schon nur noch die, die sich aktiv gegen die "moderneren" Alternativen entschieden haben.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da sind jetzt schon nur noch die, die sich aktiv gegen die "moderneren" Alternativen entschieden haben.


Nö. Oder diejenigen welche beides nutzen. Dazu zähle ich mich z.B.


----------



## ShiZon (5. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread @Shi_Zon
> 
> Stirbt denn ein Forum, wenn es nur noch wenige aktive Mitglieder hat?
> 
> Ich frage das, weil ich finde, dass Quantität gar nicht soo wichtig ist. Die Qualität des Forums steht für mich im Vordergrund - und dieses Forum weist einen guten Schatz auf, an freundlichen, erfahrenen und hilfsbereiten User. Der muss mMn dann auch nicht groß sein, ganz im Gegenteil, dann lieber einen kleinen harten Kern, dafür aber konstruktiv und on point


Danküüüü auch dir, wie bereits im ach so "kurzen Startpost" geschrieben *hust*, gibt es ein Forum was ich z. Z. als faktisch tot betrachte, damit meine ich buffed. Vielleicht kriegt das Forum noch mal die Kurve? Es gibt durchaus auch kleine spezielle Foren, wie das bereits hier genannte ElderScrollsPortal, was überwiegend sich nur mit dem TES Universum beschäftigt. Das finde ich ebenfalls gemütlich, obwohl ich dort seit Jahren nicht mehr aktiv war.

Ja ein Forentod könnte drohen, wenn es immer weniger User gibt, damit meine ich nicht das Kernklientel, was im Forum oft, wenn nicht sogar täglich vorbei schaut. Sondern wenn die kompetenden User gehen, die mit ihrer Art, sei es auch nur ein legendärer Troll, der gleichzeitig einen auf die Nüsse geht, irgendwie niedlich ist und einem sogar ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern, weil das Geschreibsel dann fern von jeglicher Realität ist, ja das ist die hohe Kunst des perfekten Trollgottkönigs, kennt einer von euch noch bernd, der wahr echt gut.

Dann gibt es auch noch bestimmte (Ex-)Moderatoren, die ich sehr mag da wären u. a. Herbboy "DER" 24/7 Foren-Bot, wegen seinem Humor, INU.ID, Olstyle, Incredible Alk, ruyven_macaran, fiumpf, SoSchautsAus (SSA), eX2tremiuosU, bierchen, bum(s)i, chill_eule  u. v. m. all diese Mods hatten/haben ihren bestimmten Stil, wie sie einen Beitrag verfassen oder gar das gegenseitige sich auf den Arm nehmen, auch finde ich es gut wenn schön geschrieben Beiträge über einen herein stürzen und man in einer Flut aus Sätzen ertränkt wird (mich turnt das an),  sowas berreichert eine Community ungemein.

Diese genannten Mods, die ich allesamt kenne sind in der Tat aus einer anderen Zeit, als das PCGH Forum noch richtig lebendig war, so wie es damals (2006-2010) wahr, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, aber wir müssen das Beste daraus machen. Das was immer bleibt ist halt mein teils gestörter Humor und das mit 41.

PS: Nicht das chill_eule mir noch die Augen auspickt, weil ich ihn nicht erwähnt habe. Na gut, füge ich ihn doch mal mit ein.

Den Fortschritt kann man nicht aufhalten, aber man kann sich anpassen.

@Olstyle:  Lass uns doch einfach herrlich primitiv sein, denn wir nutzen noch "Tastatur".

Was mir immer mehr auffällt, das niemand so richtig das ungeschriebene Gesetz aller Foren umsetzt bzw. beherzigt:

- Lesen
- Denken
- Schreiben

Meistens hapert es schon mit dem ersten, ganz schlimm wenn man noch mit halbwissen glänzt, was dann auch noch völlig falsch ist, da haut einer irgendeinen Text raus, mit keinem nennenswerten Inhalt. Da muß ich auch immer schmunzeln, wenn es sich dann noch um Fan-Boys handelt, dabei spielt es keine Rolle um was es da geht.

ShiZoedit: Verdammt, schon wieder so eine schwere Kost. Kann mir einer mal bitte die Tastatur klauen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> @Olstyle: Lass uns doch einfach herrlich primitiv sein, denn wir nutzen noch "Tastatur".


Da muss ich mich leider heraus nehmen.
Da mein Job zu 99% am Schreibtisch am PC arbeiten bedeutet bediene ich das Forum mittlerweile seit Jahren fast exklusiv mobil. Auch gespielt wird, mit passendem PC, am Fernseher und nicht am Schreibtisch.


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da sind jetzt schon nur noch die, die sich aktiv gegen die "moderneren" Alternativen entschieden haben


FB und co. sind eine Alternative, aber in meinen Augen kein *Ersatz* für ein klassisches, altmodisches Forum, wie hier.
Bei mir dann sowieso klassisch und ausschließlich am PC mit Tastatur.



Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus auch kleine spezielle Foren


Vlt. ist der Weg wie ihn PCGH hier einschlägt der Bessere?
Nicht ausschließlich Hardware-Nerds ansprechen, sondern irgendwie _Alles_ was im Dunstkreis des _Gaming_ anzusiedeln ist. Neben dem PC auch Konsolen und sogar mobile-Gaming + entsprechendes Zubehör + Berichte und Benchmarks zu vielen AAA-Titeln.
Zu allumfassend sollte das Themengebiet zwar nicht werden, aber prinzipiell könnte man hier im Forum jeden "E-Gamer" begrüßen, also Jeden, der an einem elektronischen Gerät spielt und nicht auf einem Brett mit Würfeln 

Dazu gibt es noch den großen Bereich der Unterhaltung mit Film/Fernsehen/Musik, die Rumpelkammer, einen Marktplatz.
Es melden sich hier sogar tatsächlich jeden Tag neue Nutzer an. 
Vom Aussterben bedroht würde ich unser Forum jedenfalls nicht ansehen.

PS:


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> PS: Nicht das chill_eule mir noch die Augen auspickt, weil ich ihn nicht erwähnt habe. Na gut, füge ich ihn doch mal mit ein.


Du hättest deinen Beitrag einfach kommentarlos editieren sollen, anstatt mich und auch andere explizit darauf hin zu weisen, dass ich ja anscheinend nur zweite Wahl bin... 

Den _resurrected_ shi_zon werde ich ab sofort natürlich ganz genau auf dem Kieker haben 

PPS:


Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal bitte die Tastatur klauen.


Nur wenn ich schneller Laufen, als du Fahren kannst


----------



## ShiZon (5. September 2021)

Ey moment, das ist Diskrim...., *auf eigene Signatur schiel*, okay du darfst das.  Zudem werde ich in Zukunft noch drangsaliert *jubel*, ähmmm...., hoffentlich kann ich das irgendwie ab*federn*.

Deshalb ist ja der Kerngedanke bzw. die Kernfrage mit einem Fragezeichen versehen, bisher ist es recht interessant zu lesen, wie jeder User anders mit dieser Forengeschichte umgeht. Da gibt es die klassisch orientierten, die lieber mit Tastatur rumklimpern, dann diese die mit dem Smartphone oder gar dem Tablet unterwegs sind und noch sowohl die klassische Methode als auch FB, Youtube, WhatsApp nutzen.

@Olstyle: Das kann ich gut nachempfinden, ich könnte auch nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzen, da würde jeder mal nach was anderen schreien, außer man steht auf Bildschirmbräune.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (5. September 2021)

Die Welt bleibt neunmal nicht stehen und dreht sich weiter. Früher habe ich privat viele Mails bekommen und man hat sich intensiv ausgetauscht, dann gab es SMS, WhatsApp, Social Media.  Statt einer netten wohlformulierten und gut durchdachten Mail  bekomme ich nunmehr überwiegend schnell dahergenuschelte Sprachnachrichten via WhatsApp, oder böse Blicke zugeworfen, wenn ich ein Freundschaftsanfrage bei Facebook nicht innerhalb von 24 Stunden annehme, obwohl ich nicht müde werde jedem zu erzählen, dass ich da alle paar Wochen vielleicht mal reinschaue, weil das einfach nicht mein Ding ist.

Vor diesem Wandel bleibt kein Forum verschont. Ich war in einigen Foren in der Vergangenheit recht umtriebig, welche allerdings absolut nichts mit Hardware zu tun hatten und konnte fast überall die gleiche Symptomatik feststellen. Die “altgedienten“ Mitglieder sind (zu Recht) Müde geworden sich in ständigen Wiederholungen zu erschöpfen und haben sich drauf verlassen, dass vielleicht ein paar der neuen aktiveren Mitglieder in die Bresche springen. Was leider nicht der Fall war. Den meisten ging es entweder um die „Befriedigung“ eines aktuellen Bedarfs, wenn dieser eben nicht mehr vorhanden war, war auch die Aktivität des neuen Mitgliedes recht schnell beendet, oder aber die neuen Mitglieder sahen das Forum als Ersatz für physischen realen Kontakt an und erschöpften sich in Kochrezepten, seitenlangen Beiträgen über Ihre Krankengeschichte und sonstiges Themen, die eigentlich so gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema des Forums zu tun hatten. Den Mods war es dann lieber, solche Mitglieder zu halten, die wenigstens irgendetwas schrieben, so dass Aktivität da war, als diese Mitglieder auch noch zu verlieren. Das führte dann wiederum zum Verlust der Mitglieder, welche zu Recht sagten: Wenn Du jeden Tag 20 Posts über Deine neue Medikamentendosierung loslässt, dann schreibe doch einmal auch mal etwas Fachliches.

Nebenschauplätze gibt es in jedem Forum und sind auch der soziale Kit. Sollten aber nicht Überhand gewinnen über den eigentlich Sinn und Zweck. Manchmal reicht es schon aus, dass ein paar Mitglieder Unfrieden und Unruhe in ein Forum bringen und das Schiff droht zu kentern. Da ist viel Feingefühl der Moderatoren angebracht. Und entscheidend für die Existenz und die Güte eines Forums ist auch der Umgang der Mods mit den Mitgliedern. EIn Job, den ich nicht machen möchte. Nicht nur aus Zeitmangel und anderen familiär bedingten Präferenzen, sondern auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sich  nach einem Arbeitstag meine soziale Empathie in Richtung Familie richtet und da nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt für den „artgerechten“ Umgang mit Forenmitgliedern. Bei veränderten Lebensumständen geht das wohl jedem so.

Sterben Foren aus? Sicherlich nicht. Bleiben sie so, wie sie früher mal waren? Sicherlich auch nicht. Die Charakteristik ist aber eine ganz andere, als noch vor 10 oder 15 Jahren. Früher bekam man eigentlich die Informationen, welche man brauchte, fast nur über ein Forum. Oder man setzte sich mal mit jemanden, der Ahnung hatte, auf einem Stammtisch zusammen. Heute schaut man sich flott ein paar YouTube Videos an und denkt, das müsste mein Problem sein, also kann ich es auch ganz von alleine lösen. Durch den erleichterten Zugang zu Informationen durch die Sozialen Medien wird einem schnell suggeriert, dass man an alle wichtigen Informationen kommt, die man braucht, um ein Problem zu lösen. Wieso soll ich mich dann in einem Forum anmelden und noch lange Texte tippen, wenn 3 Klicks in YouTube doch viel einfacher sind?

Die Möglichkeit, vom Kauf zurückzutreten tut ihr Übriges: Wenn ich mein Problem nicht sofort auf der Stelle gelöst bekomme, dann schicke ich einfach den ganzen Kram zurück, überflute die einschlägigen Seiten mit negativen Bewertungen, um meinen Frust abzulassen und wiege mich in meiner persönlichen kleinen Blase in Sicherheit: Ich habe ja nichts falsch gemacht, der Hersteller hat Schrott produziert. So Menschen gibt es eben auch.

Zu diesem Forum kann ich nun wirklich nicht viel schreiben, da ich werde über den Erfahrungsschatz so einiger hier verfüge, noch sehr lange dabei bin. Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass der Umgangston hier, bis auf sehr weniger Ausnahmen, sehr zivilisiert und angenehm ist. Das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen. Auch wenn man mal nicht einer Meinung ist und einem eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen ist und vielleicht etwas zu „grumpy“ reagiert hat, so wird man nicht gleich an den Pranger gestellt und vor versammelter Mannschaft Kielgeholt, was ich nicht als selbstverständlich erachte. Gerade die vermeintliche Anonymität im Internet verleitet sicherlich den ein oder anderen dazu, etwas über die Strenge zu schlagen.

Insgesamt kann ich diesem Forum hier bisher eine gute Aktivität mit angenehmen Umgangston attestieren. Von der fachlichen Kompetenz einiger hier mal ganz abgesehen.

Nunmehr bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als auf dem Weg in die Küche aufzupassen, dass ich nicht auf meiner Schleimspur ausrutsche. Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## Caduzzz (5. September 2021)

Vieles wurde schon gesagt, muss man ja nicht alles wiederholen.
Aber Kurz: ich hoffe Foren sterben nicht aus. Mir macht's einfach zu viel Spaß nachmittags/abends mal rein zu gucken und mit ein paar Posts zu plaudern, sich auszutauschen.
Und in diesem Forum ist seit einigen Monaten die Rumpelkammer wesentlich besser, interessanter + angenehmer geworden. Liegt vermutlich an den Leuten und Themen 

Denke es gibt immer so Wellen von Aktivität/Inaktivität. Arbeit, Familie oder andere Interessen...gibt immer etwas.
Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich aber ganz gerne hier, und wenn mich etwas nervt ziehe ich mich eher aus dem Unterforum zurück (ja, ein Forum ist kein Chat, aber wenn man nach einer Woche immer noch keinerlei Feedback auf einen Post hat -vor allem wenn man der Einzige ist, der geantwortet hat/ausführlicher geschrieben hat- habe ich immer weniger Lust Rat/Vorschläge etc. zu verteilen).



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich nutze* beides*.



"Wir spielen *beides*. Country und Western."  Sry, ist mir so dazu eingefallen.

edit: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/custom-kabel-tastatur.609224/
 So etwas meine ich. Gebe 'ne Antwort und NULL Reaktion obwohl @imischek online war . So etwas nervt mich und ich frage mich wozu sollte ich hier noch in den HardwareUnterforen was posten, wenn man eh keine Antwort erhält. "Undank ist der Welten Lohn" 
Und das passiert die letzten Jahre total oft hier im Forum. Einfach schnell 'nen Account + Kaufberatung abgreifen, keine Antwort, nix.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Januar 2022)

Vorweg, ein Forum macht für den Betreiber natürlich Arbeit und es ist legitim, diesen Aufwand durch zeitgemäße Software möglichst gering zu halten. Da hab ich Verständnis für.
Trotzdem finde ich, hat das Forum seit der Umstellung viel von seinem früheren Charme verloren. Früher fand ich das irgendwie gemütlicher ... keine Ahnung, woran das liegt.

Was vielleicht auch mit rein spielt: Hardware hält heute auch wesentlich länger. Daher ist es auch logisch, dass solche Fragen wie »Welche neue Grafikkarte passt zu meinem jetzigen System?« seltener gestellt werden, wenn der durchschnittliche Spieler vier Jahre mit so einem Teil auskommt.

Incredible hat natürlich auch recht: Als ich mich hier angemeldet hatte, war ich noch ein Teenie, manche anderen User auch. Da hat man dann die Rumpelkammer und ihre Spiele-Threads aus Langeweile vollgespamt


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2022)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich, hat das Forum seit der Umstellung viel von seinem früheren Charme verloren. Früher fand ich das irgendwie gemütlicher ... keine Ahnung, woran das liegt.


Bei mir ist es irgendwie genau umgekehrt. Ich nutze das neue Forum häufiger als das Alte.  
Damals fand ich mich auch etwas überfordert, da ich nicht wusste das man die Foren  einklappen kann.


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Januar 2022)

ShiZon... mach Dir keine Sorgen.
Gabbyjay ist ja noch hier!

Am Tag der Apokalypse, wenn selbst der unglaubliche Alki schon abgewandert ist, schmeissen wir beide das Forum dann halt alleine!
Mir solls recht sein, die anderen stören ja eigentlich nur, die brauchen wir gar nicht!


----------



## pedi (22. Januar 2022)

es kommt sehr viel auf die moderation an.
im xyforum hab ich geschrieben:
xy hetzt gegen vodafon-ergebnis, 3 monate sperre.
auf ein solches forum mit solchen möchtegerndikdatoren kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Januar 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> es kommt sehr viel auf die moderation an.





pedi schrieb:


> 3 monate sperre


Na, ein Glück, dass wir hier meist nur 1-2 *Tage* brauchen um jemanden zu Sperren


----------



## pedi (22. Januar 2022)

ich meine die dauer der sperre.
wenn ich hier schreiben würde PCGH  hetzt gegen xy-was wäre die folge?


----------



## chill_eule (22. Januar 2022)

Kommt auf die genaue Wortwahl an


----------



## pedi (22. Januar 2022)

xy hetzt immer gegen vodafon.
genau so ist die wortwahl.
xy ist das forum.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Januar 2022)

Man müsste den Beitrag im Kontext sehen.

Aber auch bei uns könnte das tatsächlich eine Sperre nach sich ziehen 

Also: Benimm dich! 
Hat ja auch die letzten Jahre gut geklappt, oder?


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Man müsste den Beitrag im Kontext sehen.
> 
> Aber auch bei uns könnte das tatsächlich eine Sperre nach sich ziehen
> 
> ...



Junge, geh schlafen!
Ich sags nicht nochmal!


----------



## pedi (22. Januar 2022)

meinst du mich?


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Januar 2022)

Nein Dich doch nicht... Du kannst natürlich noch wach bleiben!
Ich mein die Chill_Eule, aber die schläft jetzt schon.


----------



## pedi (22. Januar 2022)

eulen sind aber doch nachttiere.


----------

